# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Great Job guys, congrats!

## Larry

Just wanted to stop by and say congrats on your success.  I truly believe you have an awesome product for the price.  After saying this, I did not back you guys simply because I don't have room for another 3d printer.  I did refer a backer though after seeing you guys on this forum.  Looks like you may end up doubling your goal!

----------


## 3dm

Thanks, Larry!

I very much appreciate the kind words and the confidence. I do very much hope that you're right, and that we do, in fact, double the goal. That would be sweet. I've got a bottle of bubbly that's cooling in the fridge, just in case :-) And thanks for referring a backer - that's an excellent way to help out.

Where in NJ are you? Once our manufacturing facility is up and running full tilt, I'd be glad to invite you for a visit.

----------


## Larry

I'm in the Cape May Area, extreme South  :Smile:

----------


## jimc

man larry your not too far from me. im in hammonton/egg harbor city.



i just went on the monster website and watched the kickstarter vid. i love the pointer hand on the sick. that made me laugh!

----------


## 3dm

> I'm in the Cape May Area, extreme South


Love Cape May! Gotta bring the kids there next summer. Hang out, ride the ferry. Always my favorite jump off point on my driving trips down South.

----------


## 3dm

> man larry your not too far from me. im in hammonton/egg harbor city.
> 
> i just went on the monster website and watched the kickstarter vid. i love the pointer hand on the sick. that made me laugh!


Jim, did you run to the door when the bell rang? :-)

----------


## Eddie

Congrats guys!  Can't wait to see this printer make it big (literally  :Smile: 

BTW, I'm from Somers Point, NJ.  Lived there for the first 22 years of my life.  I've since moved down to Florida.

----------


## jimc

wow, small world. alot of people here within 30-60min drive.

----------

